# Merlin: Before & After



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Merlin (aka: "Silver Bullet") joined us in June of this year and he was a mess. He's still a WIP, but I can't get over the difference a few months and some hair can make! 

Merlin in June/July (first two pics) and Merlin _now_!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

He's a beauty! I love the longer fur. Silver is my other fav poodle color.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow, that is Dramatic! He looks awesome.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's looking great! That hair is growing.

--Q


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous! You do good work; can I bring Sunny over?


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I think he's beautiful and adorable. I know that you rescued him but do you know why he was given up?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a big difference, I agree. Six months of love have not only transformed his coat, but it has also created a sparkle in his eye. His eyes looked dead in those first pictures. Not anymore!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He's totally cute before, but ooh la la! That is some va-va-voom hair! He looks awesome! Yet again I don't have the patience to grow a long top knot! You did great!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

His hair is incrediable but I agree it is the look in his eyes that shows the most dramatic change. He now has a look of contentment and love that he lacked before. He is one lucky pooch.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

He looks magnificent. You have become quite the groomer. I bet you make quite a statement when you are out with your trio.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a sweet boy! He is looking at the camera (you) in all the pictures with calmness and contentment.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

coconutgeordie said:


> I think he's beautiful and adorable. I know that you rescued him but do you know why he was given up?


Thank you! 
He's a Cabryn poodle who was purchased by another breeder to use in her breeding program. Her husband became seriously ill (he entered a VA facility) and her health declined so she was forced to retire. I lucked out and got Merlin!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like he lucked out as well - what a stunner!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful ! I did not know that you had not had him long... or that he was a recue. I guess I maybe read it, but I get everyone mixed up on here. You have done a wonderful job with him. He has that sparkle in his eyes. I haven't had Carley long either, she was not a recue and has always had the best of care, but I swear she has more sparkle as well. lol I know she is loving her new home! I am new to grooming and can not get myself to more than nip her topnot and it is getting so long, starting to seperate and fall flat a bit... I don't know what to do with it. I always find I like the longer ones. I love your dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

lookin' good


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh gosh he is gorgeous! He looks amazing in a plush coat, bet he is glorious to hold! I also really enjoyed seeing a closer photo of his head, I'm a face person. Love love his head too!
So, what did you think of grooming a Scandinavian? It was scary for me to carve it out for the first time. Actually, I feel like I'm just fudging all the time! Are you putting all your dogs in a Scandi?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks great! What a sweet, sweet face!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Merlin is a *silver *"superman" for sure; thanks to your _excellent _care and awesome grooming!! When I see the transformation in him, I want to pop a champagne cork in your honor:cheers: (and hug you too!). What you have done to restore the light in his eyes, the joy in his spirit and all that_ glorious_ *silver* hair is nothing short of miraculous. And in such a short amount of time, too! This boy was meant to come into your care. I am_ so happy_ he now lives like a king, and you my friend are the queen of the *silver* rescuers!!:hail:


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That is quite a transformation! Excellent job!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! He has the sweetest little face. Just stunning!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OH my goodness, he is Gorgeous! What a beautiful face - he looks so content now. What a blessing for both of you!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Merlin looks great! You've done such a wonderful job with him and I like him in hair. He looks so happy in his new home. _


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh gosh he is gorgeous! He looks amazing in a plush coat, bet he is glorious to hold! I also really enjoyed seeing a closer photo of his head, I'm a face person. Love love his head too!
> So, what did you think of grooming a Scandinavian? It was scary for me to carve it out for the first time. Actually, I feel like I'm just fudging all the time! Are you putting all your dogs in a Scandi?


Thank you! This will be my first attempt at true "modified" Scandi. He needs to fill in a bit more and then I'll try to cut the pattern in. I need to study the books and pictures first though. It's intimidating. LOL 

I can't wait until his topknot is as long as Kai's.  I have the Kai by the Fire Pic up in my grooming room as inspiration. 

Alex and Pippin will also be in the modified Scandi's for the winter. I can't get a decent pic of Alex until I get the new camera (not long now)! He looks like a blurry, black blob. Pippin doesn't stand still very well. 

*********
*THANK YOU EVERYONE! *
*********


> Posted by *Chagall's Mom*:
> _Merlin is a silver "superman" for sure; thanks to your excellent care and awesome grooming!! When I see the transformation in him, I want to pop a champagne cork in your honor (and hug you too!). What you have done to restore the light in his eyes, the joy in his spirit and all that glorious silver hair is nothing short of miraculous. And in such a short amount of time, too! This boy was meant to come into your care. I am so happy he now lives like a king, and you my friend are the queen of the silver rescuers!!_


Thank you.  He finally _looks _like a Cabryn poodle!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Rowan, I have come back and looked at these pictures several times. Merlin has come such a long way. It is such a good feeling to see these little rescues turn around!!! I love, love his color and that dark nose, but his eyes do tell it all. You are both so blessed to have one another.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Thank you!
> He's a Cabryn poodle who was purchased by another breeder to use in her breeding program. Her husband became seriously ill (he entered a VA facility) and her health declined so she was forced to retire. I lucked out and got Merlin!


Such a pretty boy! My mini's grandam and great -granddam are Cabryn poodles, too.

Cabryn Champions Page

Jeannie and Jill.. pictured 16 th and 18th picture down the list. 

Here is Fergie.. she really is a great dog as Im sure Merlin is as well !


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Such a pretty boy! My mini's grandam and great -granddam are Cabryn poodles, too.
> 
> Cabryn Champions Page
> 
> ...


Thank you! Cabryn produces some wonderful poodles. Merlin's father is near the bottom of that Champions page: Am & Can Ch CABRYN Hi Ho Silver

Fergie is gorgeous! All Cabryn poodles have "the look."


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Thank you! Cabryn produces some wonderful poodles. Merlin's father is near the bottom of that Champions page: Am & Can Ch CABRYN Hi Ho Silver
> 
> Fergie is gorgeous! All Cabryn poodles have "the look."


Thank you! I have always admired Hi ho silver! I can say all the Cabryn poodles I have seen or met are very sweet and loving!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Thank you! I have always admired Hi ho silver! I can say all the Cabryn poodles I have seen or met are very sweet and loving!


I so agree!! Chagall's sire is Am & Cn Champion Cabryn The Lone Ranger. Am & Cn Champion Cabryn Hi Ho Silver is his grandsire. They really don't come any sweeter, the temperament on the Cabryn minis is truly sterling! If you take another peek at Cabryn's Champion page, you'll see "Ranger" there too. But there's _nothing_ like the real thing, we "Cabryn groupies" so know that!!:nod:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, Merlin has really got the "Kai Look" going on, but in silver. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

He has a very content look in his eyes. What a blessing for both of you!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Wow, Merlin has really got the "Kai Look" going on, but in silver. He's a beautiful boy.


Thank you!  I'm going for the Kai look, as I keep telling *Spoowhisperer*. Kai is gorgeous so we have our work cut out for us. 

This is our goal (I hope Spoo doesn't mind my posting it here), and hopefully I'll have my Canon Rebel T3i soon and can take a decent picture (note: *this is Spoowhisper's Kai*):


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!! I once grow Hazel's fur, grow and grow, and shaped her into a Scandi, ended up people commented that she is in unfinished groom urghh.. and when the topknot go messy, it even worse haha.. I ended up trimming her down. But I love Scandi very much! 

Loving Merlin's colour.. thinking to have one silver in future!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Ruey said:


> He is so gorgeous!! I once grow Hazel's fur, grow and grow, and shaped her into a Scandi, ended up people commented that she is in unfinished groom urghh.. and when the topknot go messy, it even worse haha.. I ended up trimming her down. But I love Scandi very much!
> 
> Loving Merlin's colour.. thinking to have one silver in future!


Ugh Yes I have been getting those comments!!! People have been asking me, "Are you going to trim the front half of her soon?" Like I forgot to do that part!:alberteinstein:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I so agree!! Chagall's sire is Am & Cn Champion Cabryn The Lone Ranger. Am & Cn Champion Cabryn Hi Ho Silver is his grandsire. They really don't come any sweeter, the temperament on the Cabryn minis is truly sterling! If you take another peek at Cabryn's Champion page, you'll see "Ranger" there too. But there's _nothing_ like the real thing, we "Cabryn groupies" so know that!!:nod:


LOL! At first I pictured lone ranger when rowan said Hi Ho silver. They are both beauties!! I wouldnt mind having a Cabryn silver!


----------

